

As HN: Any YC startup that isn't software? - linhir

I'm not interested in applying for a company that doesn't write software, but can anyone think of YC startups outside software, and, even more broadly, outside the "technology" space?<p>I ask because of:<p>Do you only fund startups that write software?
We'll consider startups in any field, but odds are better for startups writing software, because that's what we understand.
======
pg
It depends where you draw the line. Does Carwoo count as being in the software
business?

------
aspir
Wakemate and Wattvision have hardware components. They still have some
software, of course, but they sell their hardware.

